# What is your favorite fish to keep?



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I have had a lot of different fish over the years but looking at my signature I think I have had more catfish then any other fish. I don't know why but I really like watching the catfish swim around my tank. As you can see in my signature I have a lot of catfish and I will be adding more soon as the tanks are ready. 

So I got to thinking who is my favorite and why.

I have 2 common pleco the larger one is 6-7" long he is my favorite so far, very beautiful I love to watch them swim around the tank. The smaller one is 5-6" long a lot darker but he was bullied in his old tank so I moved him to a different tank, now he is growing again. Both are nice looking forward to getting them a bigger tank.

The 2 Stripped Raphael catfish a few weeks ago. These two little fish have caused me more grief than any other fish I have ever had. I don't know why I like them so much but they are just cool to watch and just look like they have a attitude. They don't do much just get stuck in any hole that is big enough to squeeze their head into. So far I have had to rescue the small one twice and the larger one 3 times. Last time I feared I would have to bust the rock to get him out but got him to calm down and lower his fins and he swam out. Every day I will move the decor around the tank to find them and make sure they aren't stuck somewhere. It has been a few days and I think I have all the holes fixed so they can't get stuck again. 

My Blood Parrot is Captain Jack, we have had him for almost 2 years, he has tons of personality and will eat our of our hand. Just wish he was a little bigger but he grows slow. Right now is is 5-6" big so he will max out in the next year or so. My wife wants me to get a tank full of them so this summer I might be upgrading him to a 75G with buddies. 

My Bettas where my favorite for a long time but I have grown to love the bigger fish more. I thought about breeding betta's at one point but now I would rather do a different fish. 

So for me I would rate my cats as follows
Common Pleco
Stripped Raphael (but these guys keep growing they will get moved to the top) 
Blood Parrot (Captain Jack)


What are your favorite fish to keep?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Fancy goldfish. They are full of personality. My big blue oranda spits water at me when he is hungry.

Wedging into crevices and holes is typical for raphaels. Typically, if they can get into a hole ,they can get out. Be careful trying to remove them.They also make a clicking sound with when they rub their fins together. They are pretty cool fish.


----------



## chiefacorn (Dec 2, 2014)

I enjoy cats myself, however lately it has been "what is the coolest/weirdest/rarest fish at my lfs". 
But, I would love a colony of zebra plecos. My goal is to find a supplier to get a male and 3 females so I can breed them. 

However, at the end of the day, nearly every singe tank of mine has, or has had, Buenos Aires tetras in them. I'm one of the bad people who cycle with fish, and I use Buenos Aires Tetras. And they don't die. I keep them in cichlid tanks, in goldfish tanks, in hyper-aggressive tanks... They fit in, and they rarely die. In fact, in the last 4 years of keeping them, only one has died, and that was within a week of getting him. I'm pretty sure he was weak already. Especially since he was put in a fully cycled tank, where the rest have continued to thrive.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

sandybottom said:


> Wedging into crevices and holes is typical for raphaels. Typically, if they can get into a hole ,they can get out. Be careful trying to remove them.They also make a clicking sound with when they rub their fins together. They are pretty cool fish.


I thought they would get out also but I saw one in a rock before I went to bed and he was still there when I got home from work the next day I decided to free him myself. When removing them I'm real easy to make sure their fins are down and only use my fingers to remove them. Some of the time just moving the rock out of the water will cause them to wiggle free.

The clicking sound is cool I have heard it a few times, I knew they could make noises before I got them but it was weird to hear the first time.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
well i have a few....
tiger barbs...personality wise i like the banter between themselves,and i've
kept barbs over the years,and not had aggression towards any other fish.
yoyo loaches..for their zany behaviour,and trying to make friends with
just about every fish in the tank.
zebra danios for the busyness,always on the move.
platys for the splash of colour.
rams....my biggest disaster...i can't keep them alive so i don't keep them .:-(
clown loaches..for their behaviours...
shrimp....got to love those guys !
quite a few more...i'd be here forever


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Dario Dario and Dario Hysginon.

So small with big attitudes.

When I kept Hysginons they would square off daily. 

The Dario Dario tend to just chase each other around.

Though they are both red and beautiful.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oscar 
Electric blue acara


----------

